# Outdoor carpet



## Nolan smith (Mar 14, 2013)

Can anyone give me a link to the carpet they use from lowes


----------



## TheMaestro (Mar 14, 2013)

Here you go...
https://www.lowes.ca/carpet/coronet...&term=stratos&linkloc=searchProductItemsImage


----------



## Nolan smith (Mar 14, 2013)

Thank you for your help


----------



## TheMaestro (Mar 14, 2013)

No problem! You can get quicker answers to these build specific questions if you post them in 'Boathouse'


----------



## walleyejoe (Mar 15, 2013)

Sportsmans Guide best prices on marine carpet . good selection too. I've used lowe carpet before didn'nt last too long


----------



## BassBlaster (Mar 15, 2013)

I just did the math on that assuming that price is per linear foot and 20' is 80 bucks. I just ordered actual marine carpet from sportsmans guide and paid 90 bucks for 20 feet. Just something to think about.


----------



## walleyejoe (Mar 15, 2013)

BassBlaster said:


> I just did the math on that assuming that price is per linear foot and 20' is 80 bucks. I just ordered actual marine carpet from sportsmans guide and paid 90 bucks for 20 feet. Just something to think about.


I did the same thing I have'nt installed it yet but it looks like great carpet


----------



## TheMaestro (Mar 15, 2013)

The Lowes price is wrong.. I was at Lowes today here in canada, and it $ 0.67 a linear foot, 12' roll.... A 4' x 12' piece (enough for my 14 boat) cost me $32 .... Same strtos brand... Dont know why the website lists it at 3.96.... I keep my boat inside most of time, covered when out and I trailer to the lakes, never left out bare, carpet looks like new..depends on your use..


----------



## jrjomeza (Jun 15, 2013)

I also visit your link dude because we almost have the same problem. 

By the way thanks


----------

